# Jazzy's Training So Far! :D



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi! So, most of ya'll probably know that I have been training Jazzy to drive. Well, its coming along really well!!!! Saturday, I had a friend help me lead him while he was in the cart, like people suggested. He did really well and we didnt need her help for long. She got in the cart with me (both of us having helmets of course) and we took a couple of laps at a slow trot. I probably rushed him but i just felt he was ready. I get home on Thursday, so I will work with him again. He has the basics down, knows voice commands and all that kind of stuff! But, what should we work on, or work on at all. I have a clinic with Lyn Yung this Janurary, and I'm going to bring him to see what he thinks of him and how he is doing in the cart, since i cant see him myself without video! Just thought I would share! Any tips on what we could work on next?


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats great!! Good luck with him in the future and showing! =)


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you, so excited about the show I april!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Dec 26, 2012)

Bailey , I probably would not be having two of you in the cart. My two year old who is the same age as Jazz is hooked up ,but I would not put anyone else in the cart with me. I only drive her for 15 minutes at a time. We do a lot of transitions. Walk to trot then back down to a walk. make her stand still for quite a while and back up a few steps. Nothing too stressfull. I think 15 minutes of driving is plenty till she builds up more stamina pulling the cart with me in it..


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay! I dont think it affected him that much since my friend only weighs like 90 pounds as a freshman LOL she is a tiny friend of mine




But your right, probably wasnt the best idea, but he took it with stride! I have a question that just came to mind, his shafts are poking him in the neck when he turns, they are too high. Do i adjust the shaft loops lower so that the shafts are parallel with him?


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, lower the loops, so they do not hit him in the neck.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok! Thank you


----------



## happy appy (Dec 27, 2012)

You need to make sure that the cart is balanced. By lowering the shaft loops it might put it off balance. The cart mightbe too far forward also. Back the cart up so that the tips of the shafts only go to the point of the shoulder. Maybe post pictures and that way we can be more helpful.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm planning to drive him tomorrow so ill see what I can do. I think the shafts are a bit too long for him, but I'm not sure


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are driving in your Jerald ez entry ,then the shafts are not too long for him , i used that same cart on horses of mine that are his size,it just might be that you don't have his equipment hooked up right or adjusted to him.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Jan 1, 2013)

It's probably not adjusted right, I haven't had a chance to hook him up yet, it's been so busy!


----------

